# Mixed results gtechniq C4



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

*Mixed results gtechniq C4 (pics added)*

Ive done my whole car (MK2 Golf GTI) with Gtechniq C4 and ALL but the front bumper have come out pretty good.

Im 90% happy with all of them, the 10% missing is I thought they would come out a tiny bit darker.

The front has come out terrible, patchy and uneven. I did exactly the same on all of the bumpers which was scrub them with gs101 then rinse off and dry then wipe over with IPA then apply Gtechniq very thinly changing the applicator pad frequently.

So the question is now what to do about it?

I have no Gtechniq left so do I try something else and what sort of prep to get rid od existing Gtechniq on the front bumper from the other week.

Thanks

Will try and get pics up shortly....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it painted or plastic?

Gonz.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Grey/black plastic


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

did you buff it off quite hard? i had a similiar problem and rob from gtechniq told me to scrub it with a toothbrush and use some apc or ipa i cant remember which to get all the coating out and then re apply.
i didnt bother on my trim and it got worse as the c4 wore off, so the other day i scrubbed it with neat apc and then dried it and applied solution finish which worked well until it dried and it was still a little grey and patchy so i applied it again and let it dry and it was much better but still not perfect and i havnt done another layer on it yet


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

After reading a c4 and how good it is I bought some, very disappointed especially at the price.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I have the same feelings with the glass treatment. Really poor. Certainly won't be buying again.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech products can be very fussy!!

To the op if you want to try something different scrub plastics with a strong apc rinse well and dry, this should remove the C4, I would recommend Solution finish looks very good. Do a search there's a good few reviews floating about.

Gonz.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Ive heard about solution finish and its cheaper at around £15 (ive seen it for) so think I will try this.

As for the Gtechniq c4 its funny though as the rest of the car has come out good, its just the front bumper that hasn't. I did exactly the same on the front bumper as all other bumpers on the car in terms of cleaning/prep and application........???


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Does sound strange, maybe there was still contamination on the bumper or a bit of another product remaining??

Gonz


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Its possible, I cant think of anything else. I did take extra care in cleaning it though being the front.

Ive now ordered solution finish now so will reclean and try that on the front.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Havent got any pics before I started unfortunately but the front bumper looks the same before as it does now after ive finished.

Firstly some of the bumpers that have come out well.





Then the not so good at the front


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

and that was solution finish on the front? did you scrub it with a strong apc and a brush


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

No this was gtechniq c4 all round the car but the result has come out different on the front compared to the rest. Yes I used a good apc and a brush and the IPA before application.

I have run out of C4 so have now ordered solution finish to re-do this front bumper.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

my 2p

where you can see the white residue in the pits of the textured trim. This is caused by excess product which has not been removed. This excess product crystallises leaving a white powder.

with textured trim it is vital that you first scrub it with a strong apc mix to remove any contamination from the textured trim. and then when you apply - I would recommend using a long pile microfibre to ensure that you get all the excess product removed.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi mate, cheers.

That's exactly what I done, as you can see the other bumpers came out good.
But even when I was applying it, it wasn't looking quite right. Again even compared to the other bumpers when applying this one just didn't look the same as the rest.


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a feeling the front bumper is just too old and marked.....


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Technics said:


> I have a feeling the front bumper is just too old and marked.....


use a strong mix of apc like rob said and get a stiff brush on it and scrub like hell  and then dry it


----------



## Technics (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, I started again on the front bumper by scrubbing with gs101 and then a wipe over with strong IPA. The front bumper looked really dull and pale grey at this point (more so than the first time round when I used gtechniq c4 on it) I have a feeling I didn't clean it enough the first time round.

Anyway, I used solution finish this time on that front bumper and its come out great. Little bit darker than the gtechniq c4 so that prompted me to end up doing the whole car with solution finish!

I prefer the finish now and its slightly darker than before but still a factory look. Great product and easier to use than the c4, plus its cheaper and still last upto 12 months!


----------

